# trabalho de casa



## harshduck

Oi gente,

  É que ‘trabalhos de casa’ no seguinte contexto sigtnifica a mesma coisa que ‘trabalhos domésticos’. Obviamente no se fala literalmente...

  O Parlamento Europeu está a fazer o trabalho de casa – espera-se que o Conselho também o faça sem ceder aos egoísmos nacionais e a falsos argumentos.

  Fico grato a quem me ajudar


----------



## Tomby

Realmente qual é a sua pergunta? Trabalhar em casa? Trabalhos domésticos? Etc. 
TT.


----------



## harshduck

Desculpa, tal vez não me expressesse muito bem.

  Quero saber se, na língua portuguesa, ‘trabalhos de casa’ tem o mesmo significado como ‘trabalhos domésticos’.

  Também puse algo de contexto (ver para cima).


----------



## fernandobn97007

eu diria *dever de casa* = homework


----------



## harshduck

Nao disse nada sobre dever de casa ('homework' em ingles). A pergunta  sobre se 'trabalhos de casa' significa a mesma coisa que o trabalho domestico que faz uma dona de casa?


----------



## Alentugano

harshduck said:


> Nao disse nada sobre dever de casa ('homework' em ingles). A pergunta  sobre se 'trabalhos de casa' significa a mesma coisa que o trabalho domestico que faz uma dona de casa?



*Trabalho de casa* é o mesmo que *Dever de casa*, que equivale a *homework*.


----------



## harshduck

OK. Muito obrigado a todos que responderam, desculpas para qualquer confusao


----------



## coquis14

Alentugano said:


> *Trabalho de casa* é o mesmo que *Dever de casa*, que equivale a *homework*.


 Mas acho que a frase original tem algo de ironia ou duplo sentido , não é?

Saudações


----------



## fernandobn97007

harshduck disse


> Nao disse nada sobre dever de casa ('homework' em ingles). A pergunta sobre se 'trabalhos de casa' significa a mesma coisa que o trabalho domestico que faz uma dona de casa?


 
Desculpa, mas pelo contexto abaixo trabalho de casa soa estranho e em Portugues *dever de casa* ficaria melhor.



> O Parlamento Europeu está a fazer o trabalho de casa – espera-se que o Conselho também o faça sem ceder aos egoísmos nacionais e a falsos argumentos.


 
Fazer o trabalho que tem que ser feito, fazer o *dever de casa.*

Obrigado Alentugano.


----------



## Tomby

Alentugano said:


> *Trabalho de casa* é o mesmo que *Dever de casa*, que equivale a *homework*.


Se se tratar de estudos sim, mas os trabalhos domésticos que realizam os donos e donas de casa acho que se diz *housework*.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## tempestade

trabalho de casa son los deberes como los que los niños se llevan a casa de la escuela.


----------



## Denis555

Tombatossals said:


> Se se tratar de estudos sim, mas os trabalhos domésticos que realizam os donos e donas de casa acho que se diz *housework*.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Ou _*household chores*_



tempestade said:


> trabalho de casa son los deberes como los que los niños se llevan a casa de la escuela.


 
También en Brasil, pero pienso que usamos más "dever de casa" que "trabalho de casa", quizá para no confundirlo con "trabalhos domésticos" (=housework).


----------



## Tomby

Denis555 said:


> Ou _*household chores*_


Também, sim. Obrigado!
TT.


----------

